# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  palta hass

## Carlos A.

He estado leyendo varios anuncios sobre la produccion de la palta hass q es mas productiva q la palta fuerte,este crecimiento se vera en  aumento?
A lo q voy es q tengo hectarea y media  de terreno listo para cultivar al inicio estaba pensando en sembrar chirimoyas ,pero como les digo seria ,mas rentable sembrar la palta hass en este momento?
A los amigos de forum les agradeceria darme alguna sugerenciaTemas similares: Palta Hass Peruana Ofrezco Palta hass y palta fuerte Palta hass y fuerte Palta Hass CAT 2 Palta hass

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Estimado Carlos:
En la Sierra la palta Fuerte va muy bien, pero en la Costa la Hass va mejor. Aunque más que un asunto de productividad, se trata de sembrar la variedad que se vende mejor en el mercado; y esa es claramente la palta Hass.
Saludos y gracias por usar AgroFórum
Fernando Cillóniz

----------

antonio malca ramos, mvicente

----------


## Marita

Para agregar algo más al tema de las paltas y de las chirimoyas, adjunto un cuadro estadísticos de las exportaciones de ambos frutos. En este cuadro podrán apreciar que las cifras exportables de las paltas siguen en aumento. Situación contraria encontramos con las chirimoyas. No por ello, debemos descartar el cultivo de este fruto sino que se trata de hacerlo conocido en otros nichos de mercado principalmente por sus propiedades nutritivas y curativas. Sobre todo en aquellos países europeos que promocionan la campana del "5 day", es decir, promueven mucho el consumo de cinco frutas al día.

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Gracias Marita por tu comentario acerca de las paltas y las chirimoyas. Estoy de acuerdo en que debemos poner más empeño en promover el consumo de la chirimoya en otros países del mundo. El día en que la gente la conozca como la conocemos nosotros, estoy seguro de que la chirimoya se convertirá en otro gran cultivo de exportación del Perú.
Saludos y gracias por usar AgroFórum.
Fernando Cillóniz

----------

antonio malca ramos

----------


## emilio

Que opinan de la Palta Hass en Lambayeque? saben de alguna data historica relevante? pues tengo un fundo en dicho departamento y quisiera revibir algun consejo al respecto para empezar un proyecto de inversion de palta.

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Estimados buen dia:
Lo que dice el Sr. Fernando es correcto, en la costa la mejor variedad para sembrar y vender es la palta hass. Ahora tienes que tener mucho cuidado al adquirir la semilla, de preferencia de que sea de Ayacucho (TOPA-TOPA) , y seria ideal que tu mismo hagas tu vivero para reducir los costos.
Ahora para aprovechar los espacios puedes cultivar maracuya amarillo con espaldera junto con la Palta. Tengo un amigo que ha hecho esto  y ha obtenido de 35 a 40 tn por ha, sin problemas, y un comprador de Lima le ha comprado todo a S/. 1.30 kg al barrer.
No olvidemos que para la palta es muy importante la calidad del agua...
Te adjunto el numero de un experto si necesitas resolver mas preguntas:
Luis Ascencio. nextel 400*5445
Saludos 
Jack 
nota: posteriormente colocaré un archivo en ppt de la construccion de un vivero.

----------

antonio malca ramos

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Estimado Emilio:
Te sugiero visita la estación experimental de Pasabar en Olmos. Allá han instalado una parcela demostrativa con una sería de especies; entre las cuales hay una de Paltas Hass.
Definitivamente, Lambayeque tiene vocación paltera, sobretodo si estás alejado del mar. Por ejemplo Olmos y alrededores.
Saludos,
Fernando Cillóniz

----------


## emilio

Gracias por tu consejo Fernando, justo estoy viajando el lunes para Motupe y voy a aprovechar en ir al sitio que me has mencionado. Si tuvieras algun proyecto de inversion de Palta, te agradeceria lo comportas conmigo con la finalidad de afinar mas el mio. 
Saludos.
L. Emilio Gonzales - Orbegoso R.

----------


## fer

Respecto a las paltas hass, la mayoria que se exporta son paltas hass con insecticidas etc pero ¿ya hay exportadores de paltas hass "orgánicas" ? al ser orgánica su valor se acrecentaría y es lo que tiene más acogida en el extranjero. ¿Saben que exportadores de paltas hass "orgánicas" existen en Perú? Si pueden pasarme la informacion de esas empresas se lo agradecería, estoy elaborando un trabajo de investigación respecto a paltas hass orgánicas. (Solo con fines académicos  - porsiacaso -) . Gracias !

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

No he visto ningún caso de exportación de palta "orgánica" como sí he visto para café, cacao, banano, mango, e inclusive espárrago. Sin embargo, debo decir que nuestras paltas Hass, que se exportan a Europa principalmente, cumplen con todas las exigencias sanitarias y de inocuidad requeridas por las más exigentes cadenas de supermercados del viejo continente.
Es verdad que los productos certificados como "orgánicos" tienen un mejor precio que los productos comerciales, pero no lo suficiente como para justificar el mayor costo que se requiere para producirlos.
Además, los agroquímicos que se permiten para la producción y exportación de productos comerciales - como la palta Hass peruana - son cada vez más limitados, y cada vez más "orgánicos" por lo que las diferencias entre productos "orgánicos" y comerciales se estrecha cada vez más.

----------

antonio malca ramos

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Hola amigos de Agroforum:
Se habla que una empresa española llamada Euro Fresh ha instalado una procesadora de palta hass organica para exportacion, en Huaura.
Se dice que ha agrupado a agricultores de Santa Rosalia, en Huacho, para que siembren palta hass organica y bajo contrato les vendan su produccion. Ellos dirijen el proceso y lo fiscalizan.
Yo les envie un mail a los de Euro Fresh para que me digan cual es su sistema de trabajo, pero, nunca obtuve respuesta, ni de cortesia siquiera....bueno son españoles, no ?
Saludos
Hugo Salcedo

----------


## paolita

buenas!!! io tb estoy haciendo un trabajo de invetsigacion y nose si me podria ayudar, toy en la parte de costos para la exportacion de paltas, y me gustaria saber el costo para lo q son los envases y embalajes para su exportacion, en un envase de carton corrugado q es el mas optimo pa el vio a europa via maritima, cuanto me costaria mas o menos esas cajas con su embalaje, en cada caja iria 6 paltas de calibre 12 aproximadamente o que me recomienda...?? espero me pueda ayudar gracias

----------


## Javier_Pdlo

Aca algunos precios referenciales de cajas de palta. 
Caja Palta 4 Kg.  Autoarmable - Blanca	28.2 x 36.5 x 10.5	$0.40
Caja Palta 4 Kg.  Autoarmable - Kraft	28.2 x 36.5 x 10.5	$0.38
Caja palta 4 Kg. Pegada - Blanca	28.5 x 37 x 10.3          	$0.39
Caja palta 4 Kg. Pegada - Kraft	28.5 x 37 x 10.3	                $0.37
Caja palta 10 Kg. Open Top - Blanca	30 x 40 x 20.5	 	$0.96
Caja palta 10 Kg. Open Top - Kraft	30 x 40 x 20.5		$0.93 
La cantidad de palta que entre es dependiendo logicamente del tamaño de las mismas, se hace por counts en peso. 
Slds, 
Javier

----------


## JOELV72

Es cierto lo que afirma fernando, pero tambien para ayudarnos a cumplir estos requisitos para la agroexportacion  los laboratorios de agroquimicos nos ofrecen alternativas para la produccion organica, por ejm la empresa MONTANA, tiene un producto de certificacion organica llamado BAICEN, que controla eficientemente acaros y trips, si tienen estos problemas serian bueno que lo prueben y vean los resultados.

----------


## paolita

Ola javier.... muchas gracias x la informacion!! me sirve de muxo.......... y si no fuera mucha molestia, nose si sabes algo respecto al ciclo de cosecha d las paltas, se supone q la cosecha es d mayo a setiembre, entonces en se periodo d tiempo... recolectan las paltas una vez al mes? cada 15 dias? cada cuanto tiempo??? para su posterior exportacion, gracias x la info anterior

----------


## Javier_Pdlo

Paolita, 
La palta hass en Peru se cosecha aprox desde mayo hasta setiembre....ahora depende de las zonas hay tambien cosechas casi todo el año.  La tecnica dicta que la palta se analiza por contenido de aceita, o materia seca.  En el caso del aceite un 8% me parece que es el minimo y materia seca creo q 14%....la verdad tendria q revisar la literatura y ahora no estoy en la oficina....te lo paso luego.  No dejes de compartir tu trabajo con todos! 
Saludos, 
Javier

----------


## paolita

javiii!!!!!!
espero q me puedas ayudar en ese aspecto, esperare la info x meintras aun le estoy dando formato a mi trabajo, no se preocupen! q cuando termine y lo presnte, lo subo a internet!
graciass
paolitaaa

----------


## Javier_Pdlo

Pao mira revisa este enlace http://www.avocadosource.com/ y lee estos pdfs....hhhmmmm nose como colgar pdfs....algun mail donde t los pueda mandar?

----------


## Marita

> Hola amigos de Agroforum:
> Se habla que una empresa española llamada Euro Fresh ha instalado una procesadora de palta hass organica para exportacion, en Huaura.
> Se dice que ha agrupado a agricultores de Santa Rosalia, en Huacho, para que siembren palta hass organica y bajo contrato les vendan su produccion. Ellos dirijen el proceso y lo fiscalizan.
> Yo les envie un mail a los de Euro Fresh para que me digan cual es su sistema de trabajo, pero, nunca obtuve respuesta, ni de cortesia siquiera....bueno son españoles, no ?
> Saludos
> Hugo Salcedo

 Hola Hugo: 
Generalmente las empresas exportadoras acopian los productos que les entregan los agricultores a través de un contrato entre ellos donde queda estipulado la cantidad y forma de trabajar y el período. Luego esta empresa se encarga del packing (servicio de procesado) para finalmente exportarlo al contacto con quien ya ha hecho un trato previo. Es decir, como el producto que se exporta es aquel que es entregado por el agricultor, son ellos los que realizan una exportación indirecta, con la diferencia de que entregan sus productos a un tercero para que este realice la operación por experiencia o por tener contactos internacionales. 
SAludos
Maribel

----------


## YAGO

adjunto un cometario sobre la empresa EURO FRESH , ellos si estan comprando en la zona de huaura en Santa Rosalia, pero no solo a campos que creen como organicos sino mas bien a cualquier otro que ellos visitan cuando les falta completar y analizan si no hay residuos y lo compran pero con la diferencia que son muy estrictos en sus cortes y con un elevado contenido de aceite o casi ya muy sazones. Yo estoy en aquella zona ya casi 06 años en representacion para otra empresa exportadora y hay campos donde yo he sacado por ejemplo 5,000 kilos exportables y ellos por ser muy selectos sacan entre 2,000 - 2,500 kilos como organicos y sus precios solo son entre S/. 1.00 - 0.80 de diferencias a lo tradicional. osea saquen un analisis cual conviene. gracias y saludos.

----------


## Danko Calle Desulovich

Estimado Sr. fenando Cilloniz.
Soy de Piura y me interesa saber si existe potencial en el cultivo de granada para Piura y si tiene mercado asegurado. Mil gracias de antemano.

----------


## oel_2021

Estimados amigos del Forum. Para informarles que acabo de implementar 9 Ha de palta Hass en Nuevo Imperial (Cañete) y todo lo estoy haciendo con manejo orgánico esperando iniciar el proceso de certificación en el mes de agosto.
Quería compartir con ustedes la nueva publicación que ha sacado el Ministerio de Agricultura (Agrorural)  "Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas en el cultivo del palto". http://www.agrorural.gob.pe/dmdocume...alpaltobpa.pdf 
Atentamente,
Oscar Espinoza

----------


## Erik Castillo

Hola, bueno en cuanto a la palta hass te puedo decir que en el norte se esta sembrando palta organica en Moro-Chimbote, tengo un amigo productor con mas 30 hectares. 
Por otro lado el distanciamiento que debes usar es de 6x4 (6 entre calle, 4 entre planta) para que puedas alcanzar una buena produccion, los primeros años el rendimiento es bajo pero apartir del tercer año de produccion puedes adquirir hasta 25 a 30 TN/Ha. 
Yo te recomendaria que compres las plantas ya listas en el vivero Los Viñedos de la Sra. Mercedes Auris es un vivero de primera en Peru y tiene una sucursal en La Libertad, si deseas puedo ponerte al habla con la misma dueña y ella te puede recomendar el tipo de patron que mejor necesites conciderando que tipo de suelo y de agua tienes. 
Saludos. 
Erik.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimados amigos del Forum. Para informarles que acabo de implementar 9 Ha de palta Hass en Nuevo Imperial (Cañete) y todo lo estoy haciendo con manejo orgánico esperando iniciar el proceso de certificación en el mes de agosto.
> Quería compartir con ustedes la nueva publicación que ha sacado el Ministerio de Agricultura (Agrorural) "Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas en el cultivo del palto". http://www.agrorural.gob.pe/dmdocume...alpaltobpa.pdf 
> Atentamente,
> Oscar Espinoza

 Hola Oscar:  
Te agradecemos la información. Qué bueno que los usuarios como tú estén empezando a subir al foro los documentos que puedan ser útiles para todos los interesados. Estoy seguro que habrán varios usuarios que revisarán el enlace, y esperemos que tu aventura de palta orgánica termine de la mejor manera.  
Me parece que el tema de las palta hass orgánica en el Perú es relativamente nuevo, así que estaremos atento a tus avances -si es que desea compartirlos-. Mi recomendación es para que utilices el foro para hacerle un seguimiento a tu cultivo, para que puedas contar con las opiniones de los demás usuarios conforme vayas avanzando en el proceso. Esto es algo que siempre recomiendo, pero que nadie ha decidido hacer hasta el momento; pero déjame decirte por mi experiencia en otros foros, que es un excelente manera de recibir opiniones, sugerencia, críticas o advertencias, según la información e imágenes que compartas con todos los usuarios de AgroFórum.pe, para que tomes decisiones en el camino. 
Como te digo, me interesaría mucho que compartas con nosotros tu aventura de palta hass orgánica, para ver casos prácticos del tema. Además, debe ser muy interesante saber el proceso que te lleve a concretar la certificación orgánica, pero ya depende de los usuarios si están dispuestos a tomarse el tiempo y la molestia de compartir dicha información con los demás. De todas formas, te agradecemos de nuevo por el enlace; porque está muy interesante y debe ser muy útil para muchos.   

> Hola, bueno en cuanto a la palta hass te puedo decir que en el norte se esta sembrando palta organica en Moro-Chimbote, tengo un amigo productor con mas 30 hectares. 
> Por otro lado el distanciamiento que debes usar es de 6x4 (6 entre calle, 4 entre planta) para que puedas alcanzar una buena produccion, los primeros años el rendimiento es bajo pero apartir del tercer año de produccion puedes adquirir hasta 25 a 30 TN/Ha. 
> Yo te recomendaria que compres las plantas ya listas en el vivero Los Viñedos de la Sra. Mercedes Auris es un vivero de primera en Peru y tiene una sucursal en La Libertad, si deseas puedo ponerte al habla con la misma dueña y ella te puede recomendar el tipo de patron que mejor necesites conciderando que tipo de suelo y de agua tienes. 
> Saludos. 
> Erik.

 Hola Erik: 
Muy buen aporte... Eso es lo que necesitarían los usuarios del foro de un Moderador, así que bienvenido y felicitaciones.  :Smile:

----------


## horacioberrios

Estimado Fernando
Habría que consultar con Klaus Bederski respecto a la palta orgánica, ya que él presentó en el SIPA del 2009 una ponencia al respecto (aunque no sé si logra exportar su producción como tal).
Saludos 
Horacio

----------


## Erik Castillo

Yo creo que muy aparte de la info que puedas recibir por parte de nosotros, otro buen metodo para todo agricultor es el de preguntar a vecinos que cuenten con este cultivo o viajar a zonas donde se pueda encontrar plantaciones de este, recuerda que el preguntar no nos hace menos, al contrario nos ayuda en nuestro conocimiento y es una de las principales formas de coseguir un buen manejo de nuestro cultivo a realizar. 
Te recomiendo que recorras parte de la zona norte del pais o si deseas puedes ir a Moro - Chimbote donde yo podria hablar con unos amigos que se dedican a cultivar palta organica, para que te puedan atender y enseñar algo al respecto, 
Por otro lado los datos que se han brindado son de gran ayuda estube leyendo a cerca de los post que se han realizado y ven que tenemos material. no te desanimes sigue adelante y comunicanos nuevas ideas, preguntas o experciencias que tengas. 
Gracias por participar de Agroforum 
Saludos

----------


## JZelada

Fernando:
Ahora estoy haciendo el trabajo para sembrar Palta Hass(5 Has) y tara (5 has) en Paiján(la arenita-cerca a Malabrigo-), pero en uno de tus comentarios mencionas que la palta es mejor sembrarlo lejos del mar, mi pregunta iba a que tanta incidencia tiene esta variable en este cultivo ya que mi terreno está aprox. a 2-3 Km del mar, lo que si hay vientos fuertes y como sabes son suelos arenosos y lo voy a regar con agua de pozo(37 mt de profundidad) con riego tecnificado aplicando claro una buena fertiirrigación.
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. 
Saludos 
Jorge

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

> Fernando:
> Ahora estoy haciendo el trabajo para sembrar Palta Hass(5 Has) y tara (5 has) en Paiján(la arenita-cerca a Malabrigo-), pero en uno de tus comentarios mencionas que la palta es mejor sembrarlo lejos del mar, mi pregunta iba a que tanta incidencia tiene esta variable en este cultivo ya que mi terreno está aprox. a 2-3 Km del mar, lo que si hay vientos fuertes y como sabes son suelos arenosos y lo voy a regar con agua de pozo(37 mt de profundidad) con riego tecnificado aplicando claro una buena fertiirrigación.
> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. 
> Saludos 
> Jorge

 Estimado Jorge: 
En general, la fruticultura va major en climas con baja humedad relativa y con alta luminosidad. Sin embargo, el palto (y los cítricos) toleran bastante bien la humedad del clima del litoral peruano. Por eso se ven plantaciones de paltos muy productivos en Chavimochic, Cañete, Huaral, etc. así que no veo problema en sembrar paltos en Paiján.
Con respecto al viento, tendrás que proteger la plantación con cortinas, ya sea de malla o de alamedas de casuarinas o sauces. Y con respecto al agua, tienes que verificar que no sea salina. El palto es muy susceptible a las sales.
Buena suerte con tu proyecto y gracias por usar AgroFórum. 
Fernando Cillóniz

----------


## Erik Castillo

Hola, pues es verdad la palta en realidad puede crecer sin ningun problema siempre y cuando tengas el cuidado necesario, ten en cuenta el tema de agua ya que en algun determinado momento el pozo que tienes puede empezar a bombear agua salada y tendrias que hacer enmiendas o un nuevo pozo, por otro lado la brisa puede causar problemas en las hojas incluso vas a sufrir de problemas de hongos y ese tipo. te recomiendo que pienses mejor poniendo otro cultivo o en todo caso tener un mejor asesoramiento, las cortinas son buenas tapan la brisa pero no la neblina salada que se genera. 
Saludos

----------


## oel_2021

Estimados:
Quiero compartir un par de videos de Youtube ...
El primero es sobre cultivo de palta HAss en México bajo parámetros de produciión limpia o cultivos biológicos. Aunque hablan de ciertas marcas de productos orgánicos de manera específica creo que explican los principios de la agricultura orgánica.    
El segundo video es sobre las buenas prácticas agrícolas. Se trata de una edición muy clara, sencilla y de alta calidad de imagen.    
Buen fin de semana.

----------


## terny

Hola amigos un saludos muy cordial para todos soy estudiante de Ingenieria Mecanica Electrica de la universidad Señor de Sipan, estoy realizando un poyecto sobre extraccion de aceite de palta hass el proyecto lleva como nombre "diseño de una maquina extractora de aceite cruzo de palta" bueno si serian amables necesito saber si en lambayeque ya se cosecha este tipo de palta y a la vez necesito saber cuantas hectarias tienen sembradas para poder hacer mi analisis y cuantas toneladas se cosechan por temporada Y aproximadamente cuantas paltas se cosechan de una sola planta de palta, eh leido q se cosecha dos meses por año "marzo y octubre" agradecere mucho su apoyo y necesito saber si alguien esta interesado en este tipo de maquinas.   Atte Darwin Mendoza Cueva 
Mecanico de Maquinaria pesada

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola amigos un saludos muy cordial para todos soy estudiante de Ingenieria Mecanica Electrica de la universidad Señor de Sipan, estoy realizando un poyecto sobre extraccion de aceite de palta hass el proyecto lleva como nombre "diseño de una maquina extractora de aceite cruzo de palta" bueno si serian amables necesito saber si en lambayeque ya se cosecha este tipo de palta y a la vez necesito saber cuantas hectarias tienen sembradas para poder hacer mi analisis y cuantas toneladas se cosechan por temporada Y aproximadamente cuantas paltas se cosechan de una sola planta de palta, eh leido q se cosecha dos meses por año "marzo y octubre" agradecere mucho su apoyo y necesito saber si alguien esta interesado en este tipo de maquinas.   Atte Darwin Mendoza Cueva 
> Mecanico de Maquinaria pesada

 Estimado terny: 
En tu caso, creo que sería recomendable que crees un nuevo tema (propio) para poder ayudarte puntualmente en lo que necesitas. Tu caso es más específico, por lo que te recomiendo hacerlo. De esa manera, las respuestas van a girar en torno a tus dudas especíificamente, y no en torno a temas de manejo -que tal vez no te interesen tanto por el momento-.  
Vi que has publicado una tema sobre café orgánico, por lo que te sugiero hacer lo mismo para este caso en particular. De todas formas, tu consulta va a quedar publicada en este tema por si alguien te responde; pero va a ser mejor si creas un nuevo tema con tu usuario. 
Saludos; y estamos para ayudarte en lo que podamos.  :Wink:

----------


## miguelce

Siempre cualquier información es importante, y ¿una pregunta? la pelta se da en la selva en la  zona de Campo verde antes de pucallpa, adradeceria cualquier información he escuchado que si lo hacen, gracias

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Estimado Miguel, conozco esa zona, el palto si da en esa zona pero es de la raza antillana,  que le dice criollas o comun , la forma del fruto es  aperada de cascara lisa y de color verde claro, solo esa variedad esta adaptada ha esa zona. 
yo te recomiendo mejor plantar cacao o palta aceitera que da buenos resultados . Saludos
Ing:Fernando Malpartida LL.
Huaral

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Hola amigos de Agroforum.
A proposito de palta hass, alguien ha utilizado harina de pescado o productos a base de harina de pescado, como pezagro, para abonar sus paltos ? Dicen que es excelente su uso.
Que experiencias tuvo, resultados ?
Recomensarian su uso ?
Me han contado que es como utilizar guano de islas(solo que este ultimo casi no se encuentra en el mercado).
Saludos.
Hugo

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

En realidad el tema orgánico en el cultivo de palto y otros ha sido planteado como una alternativa para pequeños productores. Existen algunas iniciativas en Ayacucho y Ancash, pero estrictamente el negocio orgánico como tal en algunos casos puede ser rentable. 
Ahora bien, en el caso de la palta, no hay mayor interés por un palto orgánico, si lo comparamos con un tomate orgánico.  
Te puedo dar el fono de un experto , Ing. Gerarlo León 
966900680

----------


## Persea11

Esta en crecimiento dicho mercado. Incluso Camposol y muchas empresas esta ingresando con la siembra Granada var. Wonderfull.

----------


## Persea11

> Ola javier.... muchas gracias x la informacion!! me sirve de muxo.......... y si no fuera mucha molestia, nose si sabes algo respecto al ciclo de cosecha d las paltas, se supone q la cosecha es d mayo a setiembre, entonces en se periodo d tiempo... recolectan las paltas una vez al mes? cada 15 dias? cada cuanto tiempo??? para su posterior exportacion, gracias x la info anterior

 Estimada Paola:
Si consideras un campo en produccion en un zona determinada, la cosecha sera de un mes a mes y medio (una o dos cosechas). Como la produccion es para exportación, contando con el personal preparado, ojo que se debe cortar con un pedunculo de 0.5 cm. Se podra cosechar unos 3 dias. Dependiendo del area que cuentas. Una persona puede cosechar entre 40 a 60 jabas de 20 kg. por jornal. Dependiendo del Departamente es la cosecha.

----------


## JOSE L MENDOZA

estimados señores de este forum, acabo de adquirir 2 hectarias y media de terreno en huaral y estamos analizando para poder sembrar un fruto que sea rentable tal como es la palta hass, porfavor si me podrian dar algun consejo, y si me podrian recomendar un buen asesoriamiento hacerca de los productos recomendables para sembrar.
luis mendoza

----------


## Persea11

> estimados señores de este forum, acabo de adquirir 2 hectarias y media de terreno en huaral y estamos analizando para poder sembrar un fruto que sea rentable tal como es la palta hass, porfavor si me podrian dar algun consejo, y si me podrian recomendar un buen asesoriamiento hacerca de los productos recomendables para sembrar.
> luis mendoza

 Estimado Sr. Mendoza: 
El cultivo de Palto Hass se da muy bien para Huaral. Es mejor adquirir los plantones injertados. Se de dos vivero en Cañete, y otro en Chilca. Tambien podria acercarse al Inia de Huaral, y ver la disponibilidad de plantones. Ellos manejan todo el protocolo certificado de Globalgap. Pues eso servira para que cuanto tenga su producción pueda exigir un mejor precio. La tendencia es sembrar alta densidad, pues podrian tener al tercer año el doble, y asi recuperar en menor tiempo su inversión.
Saludos
Elizabeth Vivas

----------


## JOSE L MENDOZA

porfavor me podrias dar algun numero del INIA de huaral o su pagina web si lo tuvieras. gracias

----------


## Persea11

> porfavor me podrias dar algun numero del INIA de huaral o su pagina web si lo tuvieras. gracias

 Ahi esta el numero 2465527 de la Estacion Donoso - Huaral, solicita conversar con la Ing. Ruth, especialista en Frutales. Ten en cuenta averiguar que polizante funciona bien para tu zona. Se recomienda un 5% a 10% de polizantes (zutano, ettinger, etc).
Saludos
Elizabeth Vivas

----------


## joseluiscanales

bueno solo les puedo decir que hay que tener cuidado a recomendar un vivero en especial por lo que tengo entendido en donoso hacen un injerto en pua y no es lo mas recomendable que digamos en lo que es palta por el tema de sanidad ya que deja una herida muy grande al hacer el injerto y  es mas propenso a enfermedades a nivel de injerto ya sea lasiodiplodia o dothoriella lo que te puedo recomendar , es que si tienes los conocimientos hagas tus propias plantas por lo  que sabes que tipo de plantas estas haciendo ademas ten en cuenta que el costo por planta si tu lo haces es de mas o menos de 4 soles y tu mismo escoges las yemas de las plantas mas productivas y sanas y si no puedes hacer tus plantas visitar varios viveros y ver cual de ellos consta con mejor tecnologia y sanidad ,ten en cuenta que una planta que quieras comprar para sembrar no debe de pasar de mas de 8 meses de edad , porque si no de lo contrario vas a tener problemas de raices ok
bye que tengas  suerte
atte
Jose luis canales peres
Jefe de Frutales Danper

----------


## Persea11

> bueno solo les puedo decir que hay que tener cuidado a recomendar un vivero en especial por lo que tengo entendido en donoso hacen un injerto en pua y no es lo mas recomendable que digamos en lo que es palta por el tema de sanidad ya que deja una herida muy grande al hacer el injerto y es mas propenso a enfermedades a nivel de injerto ya sea lasiodiplodia o dothoriella lo que te puedo recomendar , es que si tienes los conocimientos hagas tus propias plantas por lo que sabes que tipo de plantas estas haciendo ademas ten en cuenta que el costo por planta si tu lo haces es de mas o menos de 4 soles y tu mismo escoges las yemas de las plantas mas productivas y sanas y si no puedes hacer tus plantas visitar varios viveros y ver cual de ellos consta con mejor tecnologia y sanidad ,ten en cuenta que una planta que quieras comprar para sembrar no debe de pasar de mas de 8 meses de edad , porque si no de lo contrario vas a tener problemas de raices ok
> bye que tengas suerte
> atte
> Jose luis canales peres
> Jefe de Frutales Danper

 Estimado Jose Luis:
Si he sugerido el vivero de Donoso, es porque adquirimos plantas en dicho vivero. Las plantas presentaron buen desarrollo y uniformidad. Se le recomienda comprarlas y no hacerlas porque le garantizan la calidad, y se ahorra tiempo. 8 -10 meses, desde semilla hasta el injerto. Ud. sabe bien todo el proceso que se debe seguir hasta obtener una planta de calidad, que garantizara una excelente productividad. Sobre el tipo de injerto, cualquiera que sea, sino se tiene los cuidados necesarios se contaminara tarde o temprano, a veces se retira el plastico del injerto antes que haya sellado, no se desinfecta las plumas, etc.  
Sr. Mendoza: Al seleccionar las plantas la ubicación del injerto debe estar entre 60 a 70 cm, que tengan el grosor del dedo indice. Si tiene grosor de un lapiz (hablamos de planta injertada) por lo general presentan ya problemas en raices, es mejor descartarlas. Es mas uno escoje las plantas si te dan las camas (bloques de plantones listos) uno puede descartar a aquellas que presentan el injerto muy bajo, pues en ocasiones les falla el primer injerto y vuelven a injertar mas bajo. Escoger plantones con hojas grandes de color verde intenso,  injerto saludablecon tres hojas maduras y brote cerrado. Descartar si presentan las hojas basales amarillentas. 
Si opta por hacer sus plantas. Seleccione una semilla mediana en especial de frutos de arbol, y no aquellos caidos pues ya estan contaminados, hacer una tratamiento de desinfeccion, en el pregerminado debe fijarse bien que de cada semilla de una raíz y un tallo, por daño de insectos se daña el tallo y luego se ve varios tallos, es mejor descartar. Luego hacerles crecer en bolsas de 70 cm de altura.  
Estamos en contacto.
Elizabeth Vivas

----------


## joseluiscanales

El tema del injerto es importante no todos los injertos son iguales , tiene que ver bastante en el posterior desarrollo de la planta  ,mira en huacho instalamos 600 has de palta en l fundo pampa grande del cual yo estaba a cargo y propagamos nuetras propias plantas y probamos varios tipos de injertos desde el de pua, aproximacion , ingles simple y doble lengueta y con el que tuvimos menos problemas a nivel de injerto fue con el ingles simple a comparacion de los demas injertos ,es tambien cierto que si no se llevan los cuidados necesarios en lo que es sanidad vas a tener problemas , pero lo mejor es tratar de evitarlos a que estes con ellos despues la idea de este tema es de poder compartir todos los problemas que tuve y que fui resolviendo  a lo largo del periodo productivo un ejemplo antes trabajaba en la zona sur en la calera y no era muy marcada la diferencia de cantidad de polinizantes/ha , en cambio aqui en la zona norte chico es bastante marcada la influencia del polinizante por lo que le recomiendo un porcentaje minimo del 8-10% con esta cantidad de polinizantes y auna densidad de 727 plantas /ha hemos obtenido al primer año de sembrado una produccion de 2000 kh /ha al segundo año 4000kg al tercer año 6000kg  pero en campos con los mismos manejos ,misma densidad y solo un 4 % de polinizantes hemos obtenido la mitad de esos rendiminetos ,datos para tener en cuenta.
Atte
Jose Luis Canales Perez

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Si me permiten acotar algo breve, es de esta forma en que los foros y las distintas opiniones se vuelven útiles para quienes leen sus respuestas. Para mí un foro puede ser tan didáctito como una Universidad, pero está en cada uno de los que leen sus mensajes, rescatar aquellas opiniones que se ajusten más a las que tenían en mente antes de leer sus comentarios; o en todo caso, para que tomar una postura según los argumentos que cada uno presente a su favor. 
Los invito a seguir debatiendo sobre el manejo de palta hass; y si desean crear temas nuevos más específicos, no estaría mal tampoco. Les agradezco su participación y estoy seguro que todas sus respuestas servirán para que cada uno de nostros forme su propia posición y tome decisiones al respecto... 
Muchas gracias de nuevo por participar en AgroFórum.pe... y que siga el intercambio de información. 
Saludos

----------


## JOSE L MENDOZA

sres de agroforum, podrian porfavor darme informacion acerca del sistema de riego por goteo, ademas de los lugares de ventas de los equipos para el sistema.
les agradesco por sus repuestas.

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Sr. Emilio quizas este nota q escribo este fuera del tiempo, pero dejeme decirle que para invertir en cultivo de palto Hass no se deben ver ensayos o experimentos como los que hay en olmos, ( indicado por el Sr. Fernando) por una razón muy importante todo cultivo en ensayos y/o experimentales se comportan diferente en cuanto a producción, plagas y/o enfermedades, al momento de sembarlos  en grandes cantidades de hectareas,  conozco su predio en motupe y ud tiene un campo de 20.00 has, con un buen pozo y agua de calidad para ser cultivadas, ademas ud. esta monitoreado con trnmpas oficiales de moscas de la fruta, por estar registrado en SENASA (lugar donde laboro)
En Motupe-Jayanca, hay instalado  200 has en producción y 50 has. en crecimiento de palto Hass, entonces le recomendaria visitar estos predios a los cuales asesoramos en su manejo donde tienen experiencia de 2 a 3 años de exportación, asimismo, es importante el riego tecnificado por cintas por ser este cultivo muy sensible a problemas radiculartes. La inversion es fuerte y hay que producir bien, sin ensayos.
Yo le sugiero la siembra de Tara, poca inversion y por estas fechas con precio de 3.60 soles el kilo en chacra(precio de chiclayo) ahora si lo vende directo a Lima la utilidad sera mucho más.
 Espero le sirva de algo
Ing. Agr. Richard Delgado Astonitas 
Especialista en Hortofruticola

----------


## joseluiscanales

Bueno cada persona puede opinar y manifestar lo que piensa en lo que respecta a que cultivo se puede instalar en el lugar que se piense se adapta mejor, es cierto que la instalacion de sistema  de riego su costo es alto ,pero tengo una duda para instalar tara tambien no es necesario instalar sistema de riego y la investigacion es importante y eso no quiere decir que no se vayan a obtener altos rendimientos ,en el cultivo de paltos con un buen manejo al 3 año se esta obteniendo aproximadamente 7 tn/ha y el precio de venta en chacra este año es de 1.30 dolares en chacra y al barrer.
Atte
Ing Jose Luis Canales Peres
(todavia no me considero especialista en frutales)

----------


## waltorva

Buenas tarde
Soy nuevo en el foro y estaré mu agradecido por la orientación que reciba de todos los que tienen acceso a esta pagina.El tema es el siguiente
Soy propietario de 30 hectáreas de terreno en la región amazonas ( zona sur, sierra), bajo riego y tengo el propósito de sembrar taya y palta, las interrogantes son: que variedad de palta ¿hass o  fuerte?, de acuerdo a las condiciones del terreno es mas rentable palta o taya?. Las características del fundo son las siguientes:
- Ubicación: Provincia Luya- Dpto Amazonas ( cordenadas UTM : 174077 E- 9315136 N)
- Zona de vida: bosque seco pre montano tropical
- precipitación : 600 mm anuales
- vegetacion típica: Taya, Huarango, tayango ( especies arbustivas de  terrenos secanos)
- tipo de suelo: arenoso ( roca parental arenisca) y en partes arcilloso ( roca parental caliza)
- altura . 2334 ms.n.m.
- Topografía: el terreno es a media ladera, con con áreas planas, la pendiente del terreno en  promedio es 18º ( 30-35 %), el canal de irrigación cruza todo el fundo y se encuentra en la parte alta
gracias por la orientación100_6689.jpg100_6690.jpg

----------


## OMARTP

soy nuevo y quisiera saber donde conseguir canales de distribucion ( compradores), pues tengo una siembra que saldra en agosto y quisiera vender directamente a alguna fabrica que procese o exporte ajos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> soy nuevo y quisiera saber donde conseguir canales de distribucion ( compradores), pues tengo una siembra que saldra en agosto y quisiera vender directamente a alguna fabrica que procese o exporte ajos.

 Estimado OMARTP: 
Para ello, es mejor que crees un nuevo tema en el foro de Horticultura, con un título acorde a tus necesidades. Aquí estás haciendo la consulta en un tema de palta hass, por lo que creo que no vas a conseguir muchas respuestas más, aparte de la mía.  
Por otra parte, podría ver para colocar tu producción en Tottus, pero para seguir conversando al respecto, necesito que crees un nuevo tema para desvirtuar éste que es de "palta hass", pues incomodamos a los que participan aquí, con información que no tiene que ver con el tema en cuestión. 
Dale una revisada a estos enlaces para que entiendas mejor cómo utilizar las opciones del foro:  https://www.agroforum.pe/faq.php https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....-temas-propios 
¡Bienvenido a AgroFórum.pe! :Wink:

----------


## jimmic

Me gustaria sembrar palta hass en oxapampa, alguien me puede decir de alguna experiencia en esta zona y darme algunas recomendaciones al respecto.
Saludos
Jimmy

----------


## joseluiscanales

Bueno si me puedes mandar los datos de tu predio tales como altura y datos meteorologicos te puedo ayudar saludos
jose luis

----------


## jsosab

Hola Bruno, Actualmente cuento con 05 hectareas que estaran disponible para el sembrio de Palta hass , esta se encuentra en el valle huaura - sayan a 30 Km. de huacho. 
La consulta es para saber como podria contar con asesoria para el cultivo,mantenimiento y distribucion del producto. 
Muchas gracias.

----------


## joseluiscanales

Es un buen lugar para el desarrolles de paltos justo estuve trabajando por esa zona hace unos meses te puedo decir que por esa zona esta el fundo la punta y le va muy bien con los paltos eso si ten en cuenta que la cantidad de polinizantes es muy importante en la zona de norte chico que es el lugar donde estas minimo debe ser del 8% el area de polinizantes/ha  y por la distribucion del producto cuando se enteren la gente que tienes palta se van a pelear por comprartela,Saludos suerte.
Jose Luis

----------


## jsosab

Gracias por la respuesta Jose Luis, efectivamente esta zona antes fue Viñedo ahora es cañaveral , antes se obtenia excelentes resultados con fruta , tengo en las huertas de la chacra palta hass con muy buena produccion. 
Estamos terminando un contrato con la empresa que nos compra la caña y luego estamos pensando voltear a palta hass , pero nuestra duda es sobre la asesoria , te agradecere de ser posible cuando estes por la zona te invitamos a ver el lugar. 
Dicho lugar no carece de agua y es un buen clima , especificamente esta en la localidad de Humaya. 
Slds.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno, Actualmente cuento con 05 hectareas que estaran disponible para el sembrio de Palta hass , esta se encuentra en el valle huaura - sayan a 30 Km. de huacho. 
> La consulta es para saber como podria contar con asesoria para el cultivo,mantenimiento y distribucion del producto. 
> Muchas gracias.

 Hola estimado; 
Justo hoy estuve con la oreja parada oyendo a mi papá, mi tío y mi hermano intercambiando ideas para elaborar el programas de II Simposio Internacional de la Palta; y diré que quedé algo confundido porque no soy experto en el tema. 
La cuestión es que me pareció entender que el negocio de la palta hass está en salir antes de tiempo; obviamente por el tema de precios. Sin embargo, por la manera en que me pedían y buscaban palta hass hace poco tiempo atrás, yo pensaba que el negocio daba para bastante más, pero allí te dejo una duda para que la tengas en cuenta. 
Otra cosa que estuvieron discutiendo fue el tema fisiológico, e hicieron incapié en el caso de la palta hass en Chincha, donde parece que no para de florecer y luego se caen todas las hojas -o algo así-. La conclusión que me dieron antes mis consultas es que se le debe dar una tratamiento específico según las condiciones para obtener los resultados esperados. 
Ahora, si ya tienes buenos rendimientos, sería cuestión de que revises tus costos para ver de qué manera podrías mejorar en ambos aspectos para ser aún más competitivo. 
Con respecto a las asesorías, tendría que saber si te refieres a gratuitas o pagadas. Si son gratuitas, no te queda otra que buscar aquí a los que buenamente te puedan ayudar. Si son pagadas, también puedes encontrar a alguien indicado a través de AgroFórum, pero podría preguntar por alguien en particular para ver si te puede asesorar. Incluso la empresa de mi padre da consultorías, pero no sé si se ajuste a tu bolsillo. 
Por último, en lo que sí te puedo ayudar es en el tema de la comercialziación. Actualmente tengo a una empresa exportadora interesada en contactar productores para armar una cadena productiva, ya que tienen clientes en Europa que requieren cantidades importantes de palta hass. Esta temporada necesitaban enviar 66 TN semanales, pero al menos hace un mes estaba difícil y muy peleada la fruta... En promedio, se la estuvieron peleando a S/. 4.00 el kilo exportable puesto en faja. 
También puedo ver para colocar parte de la producción en Tottus, así que me avisas cualquier cosa y mantenme informado de tus avances. 
Saludos

----------


## OMARTP

quisiera empesar un sembrio de palta hass y me gustaria saber como hacer mi propio vivero quisiera saber como escoger la semilla, entre otras cosas espero me puedan ayudar gracias!!!

----------


## joseluiscanales

Bueno primero en lo que dijo Bruno es cierto la palta Hass  en chincha tiende a defolearse en algunas partes del valle lamentablemente a un mal manejo de riego como de poda y esto incentiva el exceso de floracion y por lo consiguiente la posterior defoliacion pero ya hemos realizado  trabajos en unos fundos en el  valle teniendo buenos resultados como realizar podas en la epoca de veranos para estimular brotamiento .Y justo en la epoca de floracion tengas ya brotes nuevos y maduros trabajando y no esperar que los brotes que vienen con las flores desarrollen a la par de las frutos recien cuajados ya que esto es la competencia por la cual hay exceso de caida frutal los mismos trabajos realizamos en eñ norte chico teniendo muy buenos resultafos ,llegando inclusive a adelantar la cosecha por la estimulacion de nuevos brotes y acelerar la induccion floral pudiendo cosechar fines de marzo saliendo temprano con mejores precios,y estoy en estos momentos haciendo lo mismo en viru con muy buenos resulatados. 
Atte
Jose luis

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Hola jose Luis.
Por favor, podrias aclararme que significa mal manejo de riego y poda ?
Cerca al inicio de la floracion, se debe cortar el agua, cortar un poco, incrementar el riego ?
Cerca de la floracion, ya no deberia podarse, podarse muy poco, hacer mucha poda ?
Muy agradecido.
Hugo

----------


## joseluiscanales

Que tal hugo la idea es podar en verano y después de la cosecha hacer una poda suave nada mas ramas entre cruzadas y ramas enfermas ,la reducción del agua depende de tu terreno ya que si es arenoso solo se los vas a bajar y si es franco dependiendo de la evaporación y capacidad de campo y  tus carateristicas del suelo puede ser interdiario o  hasta mas prolongado y si no has podado en verano tienes que esperar nada mas a te venga una floración equilibrada es decir flores determinadas y indeterminadas, si estas en inducción floral te recomiendo que hagas unas aplicaciones de zinc y boro para ayudarte a una mejor desarrollo de tu floración. 
Atte 
Jose Luis

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Hola Carolina, a esa altura prospera bien la vaRIEDAD DE plato Fuerte , la HASS  , un poco defiente en las caracteristicas externas y sabor, ademas tendrias que comprar paltas injertas de 10 mese a un año de edad injetas en bolsas de 8 x 16 pulgadas de tamaño, tambien dice sque hay heladas si esto coincide en floracion te los tumbara todo o dejara algo esto har aque tu produccion sea baja y por lo tanto no rentable , obserbar attentame  o preguntar con que precuencia hay heladas , , cualquier consulta escribir.
Ing.Fernando Malpartida LL.
Huaral

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Hola Jimmy, mira en esta zona la palta hass te iria mal por lo excesivo de las lluvias , ademas seria afectado la pudricion de raices, ya que las plantas injertas traen como patron la palta de raza mexicana muy delicada al exceso de agua, ademas los insectos a  nivel de tallo perforan la palnta . conoci un aGRICULTOR QUE PLANTO HACE AÑOS PALTO HASS Y LE FUE MALahi meJOR  resultado trae la variedad  de palto Hall.Saludos
Fernando MaLPARTIDA LL.

----------


## carolinajv78

Fernando muchas gracias por el dato....saludos!

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Hola Carolina
Mira hay productores de cajamarca que han exportado palta a mercados de Europa, especialmente la Var. Fuerte sin ningun problema, entonces la idea es que si esta var, FUERTE prospera en ese ambiente de cajamarca, entonces cualquier variedad de palto lo hara igual, solo hay que darle un buen manejo al cultivo y listo. No tengas miedo y unete a los productores de cajamarca que estan exportando, te lo digo porque toda la producción q exportaron lo procesaron en Olmos y nosotros supervisamos dichos contenedores.
Ing. Richard

----------


## Alper

Estimado Richard:
Tengo entendido que la producción de palta de Cajamarca, proviene del valle de *Condebamba*, el cual tiene un microclima excelente para su cultivo,*ausencia de heladas*.Muy diferente a la zona de Matara en la cual si se presentan heladas, y tiene un clima completamente diferente al del valle en mención. *Seria conveniente que aclararas este punto, referente a la ubicación geográfica exacta de los productores de palta en Cajamarca*, para evitar una inversión desastrosa para Carolina.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## joseluiscanales

eso depende de adonde quieres sembrar en altura FUERTE mejor q hass definitivamente a nivel del mar hass y recuerda la palta q pide el mercado de exportacion es hass y no mucho la fuerte por lo q esta no tiene mucha vida util post cosechar
buena suerte saludos
JL

----------


## c_alvarez

Hola amigos,  
Intentando analizar los costos x posible ingresos en Hass, encuentro  informacion contradictoria en cuanto a la densidad de plantas y  produccion. 
En el manual de palta del ministerio de agricultura,  se recomienda hasta un 5 x 4 con un total de 500 plantas, pero conozco  algunos agricultores que han plantado hasta 1,000 plantas por hectarea  para amortizar un poco los gastos durante la 1ra y 2da cosecha.   Inclusive, alguien menciona que en un 2.5 x 4 (1,000 plantas p/ Ha) a  medida que crecen las plantas se remueven las del medio para incrementar  el espacio a 5 x 4 (500 plantas p/ Ha) una vez se termine la 2da  cosecha.  A gran escala, me parece que por razones de maquinaria, me comentaron que la densidad se limita a unas 320 plantas p Ha. 
Asi  mismo no existen muchos datos en cuanto a la produccion.  Algunos  mencionan una produccion de 20 kg por planta en la 1ra cosecha a los 18  meses (20 Kg x 300 plantas p/ Ha = 6 tn)  y el doble en la siguiente  cosecha a los 2 años y medio.  Mientras que otra informacion señala  produccion mucho mas baja y una primera cosecha a los 3 años.   
Como referencia indico que nuestro terreno es de 16 Ha en la zona de Chepen.. 
Desafortunadamente  en esta zona aunque hay agricultores ya con Hass en sus terrenos, pocos  realmente han cosechado, con la excepcion de un par de fundos que  cultivan a gran escala y sus cifras no creo que se puedan comparar con  un proyecto pequeño. Esto me impide tener exactitud en los estimados. 
y por ultimo... tengo entendido que la recomendacion para plante  es de finales de invierno, pero me gustaria saber si alguien ha  plantado  durante primavera tardia o verano en la costa. 
Saludos y gracias por cualquier aclaracion al respecto. 
C.A.

----------


## helmut

Hola Jack, me interesa muchísimo este proyecto de sembrar palta con maracuya, te agradecería me envíes información adicional al respecto ya que deseo incursionar en este tipo de cultivo. 
Un cordial saludo y muchas gracias
Helmut

----------


## palaciosp

Buenas tardes 
Soy nuevo en usar agroforum. me parec muy interesante y utilitario. Soy ingeniero Quimico, y estamos organizando una sede de la Universidad
Catolica Sapientiae, aca en chulucanas, el Alto Piura. Estamos iniciando el proximo año una de las carreras que se ofreceran sera la de  Agroindustrial
y Biocomercio. Y deseo ser un asiduo usuario de este Forum.
La universidad esta empeñada en hacer investigacion en agroindustria, y sere un colaborador en esta area. 
salu2

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas tardes 
> Soy nuevo en usar agroforum. me parec muy interesante y utilitario. Soy ingeniero Quimico, y estamos organizando una sede de la Universidad
> Catolica Sapientiae, aca en chulucanas, el Alto Piura. Estamos iniciando el proximo año una de las carreras que se ofreceran sera la de  Agroindustrial
> y Biocomercio. Y deseo ser un asiduo usuario de este Forum.
> La universidad esta empeñada en hacer investigacion en agroindustria, y sere un colaborador en esta area. 
> salu2

 Bienvenido al foro palaciosp... 
Me parece muy interesante que personas relacionadas a las universidades del país, que ofrecen carreras afines a la agricultura y los agronegocios, empiecen a interesarse en AgroFórum desde el punto de vista de la utilidad y la novedad. 
En ese sentido, aprovecho para contarte que éste es un excelente espacio para aprender sobre distintos temas ligados al sector agropecuario, y para incursionar o consolidarse en el mundo del comercio de alimentos frescos y procesados; por lo que creo que es recomendable que usted y sus alumnos empieces a participar activamente en este foro virtual, porque mientras más gente opine, más útil se vuelve el foro en cuanto a cantidad y variedad de infomación. 
Esperamos verte seguido por acá, y en este caso en particular, los demás usuarios que participan están esperando cualquier aporte que puedas compartir con respecto al tema de la palta hass; o en su defecto, que les hagas alguna consulta para ver si te podemos ayudar de alguna maneras. 
Saludos y bienvendo de nuevo a AgroFórum

----------


## rob3020

Que tal mucho gusto amigo Palacios, te cuento que soy un joven empresario, actualmente poseo 4 invernaderos en la zona Sierra Central, comprobados los mejores del Perú,actualmente estoy  implementando a mi empresa todo lo referente a E-marketing,Desarrollo Corporativo, etc. Tengo Propuesta de algunas Universidades Particulares de Limaen cuanto al desarrollo de Practicas para sus alumnos, me parece muy buena tu intención de apoyar el desarrollo AgroIndustria, nos mantendremos en contacto.
Atte. Roberto Ruiz

----------


## marinogrijalba

Estimado Javier; 
  ¿Tienes cajas de 4Kg para Hass ahora? ¿Costo y donde las colocas?
Saludos cordiales.
Marino.

----------


## marinogrijalba

Estimado Javier: 
Cuentas ahora con cajas de 4kg para Hass? Precios y donde las colocas? Como es lo del armado? O las vendes desarmadas...??? 
SLDS!

----------


## DIAL

hola buenas. esto va para todos... 
recientemente e adquirido 3 hectareas de terreno en la zona de chongoyape en la parte alta cerca a chaparril y  del cerro sale aprox. 3 pulgadas de agua y es perenne durante todo el año incluso en tiempo de lluvia aumenta un poco mas.  y bueno al leer sus comentarios me he interesado en la palta hass. quisiera saber:
 que tipo de terreno es necesario para este cultivo, a cuanto tiempo se cosecha, cuantas veces por año, cuanto se requiere de capital por hectarea, que cantidad se puede cosechar en la primera cosecha, y cual es su costo aproximadamente. 
ah, y en cuanto al agua estaba pensando en hacer un pequeño reservorio y hacer un sistema a goteo, pero no se por cuando me saldria este sistema..  
  gracias!!!!

----------


## Eleazar

Buenas tardes, por favor, alguien sabe si en el distrito de Sayan en Huacho (norte de Lima) existe buen clima para cultivar palta hass? Ese distrito se encuentra a 1000 msnm y esta a una hora de huacho .
Muchas gracias, espero puedan ayudarme pues estaba pensando cultivar palta hass en dicha zona.
SALUDOS!

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

> Buenas tardes, por favor, alguien sabe si en el distrito de Sayan en Huacho (norte de Lima) existe buen clima para cultivar palta hass? Ese distrito se encuentra a 1000 msnm y esta a una hora de huacho .
> Muchas gracias, espero puedan ayudarme pues estaba pensando cultivar palta hass en dicha zona.
> SALUDOS!

 Hola Eleazar, como tu dices la zona d Sayan tiene un buen clima , suelo y agua para el cultivo de palto, chirimoya etc, decidete y cultivalo, a proposito cuantas hectareas piensas plantar?
Email. agroarariwa25@hotmail.com
Saludos
Ing: Fernando Malpartida

----------


## Eleazar

Gracias por la respuesta. Aun estoy estudiando el presupuesto por eso aun no he decidido el producto ni la cantidad. He oido buenas noticias sobre las paltas, por eso ese fruto sera la primera opcion. Espero pronto contar con una respuesta y colgarlo en el foro para el comentario publico. Este formato se ve interesante. Saludos a todos!

----------


## Alejandro Cerdan

tengo 40 has de palta hass lo hice como un jobi pero estoy teniendo un poquito de problema  con cinta clase 5000  que estan comiendolo unos gusanos por la mayoria delcampo  elguien  tiene este problemita,  porque no creo que sea EL 'UNICO  EL CAMPO SE UBICA EN EL SECTOR DE TECAPA SAN JOSE PACASMAYO

----------


## kscastaneda

Alejandro que tal; luego de la evaluación en tu campo el 20/set; he estado averiguando y esto es lo que he encontrado : 
Este problema se presenta por lo general en cintas por debajo de los 15mil y se debe por ataque de hormigas u otros insectos como los gusanos alambre, grillos, etc. Tambien hay casos de roedores pero por las mordeduras observadas son de gusanos; pues los grillos por lo general dañan a los bordes. 
Te subo unas imagenes de daños en cintas por insectos, a la derecha esta la foto de tu cinta de riego.
Por lo tanto tu problema es causado por insecto barrenador. Foto0770.jpg
La solución :
1. Inyectar el quimico que quedamos.
2. Cambiar a clase 15mil o superior. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## Alper

Estimado Alejandro:
Dispongo de manguera de riego de segundo uso. A un precio muy cómodo.Te podria ser útil para realizar el cambio propuesto por Carlos.
En el cual no se presentan estos inconvenientes de las cintas.
Estoy cerca a tu zona. Podriamos coordinar una reunión para el día Viernes 28 Set.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alejandro Cerdan

estimado amigo situtienes ese tipo de manguera, estaria bueno berlo las condiciones y  el precio podrias llamarme al #893031 preguntar por lalo.

----------


## YAGO

HOLA ELEAZAR: 
    TENGO EXPERIENCIAS DE TRABAJO DURANTE 6 AÑOS EN TODO EL VALLE DE SAYAN Y COCHAMARCA QUE ESTAN A MAS ALTURAS, PRECISAMENTE EN PROYECTOS DE PALTA PARA EXPORTACION, CON LAS VARIEDADES FUERTE Y HASS, Y PRECISAMENTE TE COMENTO QUE TENEMOS UN CLIMA PRIVILEGIADO Y SUELO CON MUY BUENOS DRENAJES, ASI TAMBIEN LAS DISPONIBILIDADES DE AGUA DEL RIO HUAURA. YO MANTENGO REALIZANDO NUEVOS PROYECTOS DE PLANTACIONES EN VARIEDAD HASS QUE TIENE MUY BUENOS RENDIMIENTOS Y MAYORES PRECIOS DE EXPORTACION, ADEMAS DE PODER SALIR COSECHANDO DESDE INICIOS DE FEBRERO MUY DIFERENTE A LOS DE LA COSTA QUE CON SUS ALTOS VOLUMENES SALEN ENTRE ABRIL Y MAYO, QUE LOS PRECIOS VIENEN CAYENDO.
     YO PIENSO QUE ESTA ZONA COMO TAMBIEN PUEDEN SER OTROS VALLES SIMILARES DE ALTURA, ESTAN SIENDO MUY INTERESANTES PARA DESARROLLAR PROYECTOS DE PALTA EN EPOCAS MUY OPORTUNAS DE COSECHAS, TENIENDO CONSIDERACIONES MUY TECNICAS DE:  PATRONES O PORTAINJERTO A EMPLEAR, VARIEDAD, DENSIDAD, TIPO DE FERTILIZANTES SEGUN SUELO, SISTEMA DE RIEGO Y OTROS, QUE EVALUAMOS BIEN ANTES DE CADA PROYECTO Y CONTINUIDAD.       ESTARE ATENTO A CUALQUIER CONSULTA Y DECISIONES OPORTUNAS.   yagovcr@yahoo.es 
                  MUCHOS SALUDOS

----------


## jesberf

VENDO 10.000 LITROS DE ACEITE DE PALTA / AGUACATE  vallecovi@gmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> VENDO 10.000 LITROS DE ACEITE DE PALTA / AGUACATE  vallecovi@gmail.com

 Hola jesberf: 
Te recomiendo crear un nuevo tema con el título "Vendo Aceite de Palta", que des más información sobre el producto (Ficha Técnica) y que subas algunas fotos de tu producto o tu proceso, para que consigas más interesados. 
Suerte y saludos

----------


## nrlg

Tengo una consulta, quisiera saber los siguientes datos:  Quisiera ver si es que me podría apoyar con ciertas dudas respecto a la exportacion de palta hass too lo que se necesita para ello y tbm Quisiera saber el precio de kg de palta en el mercado internacional. Quisiera saber el precio de kg de palta en EEUU Quisiera saber el precio de kg de palta en Europa. Quisiera saber el precio de kg de palta en Perú.

----------


## nrlg

Vendo palta hass de Ocoyo, se encuentra optima para exportacion...

----------


## Emiliogon

La producción de palta variedad Hass es la que prefiere el mercado internacional, uno de ellos es el Europeo. Una plantación comercial de este frutal demanda una considerable inversión, pero con los precios actuales esta inversión es justificada.
Estoy pensando en empezar a trabajar un fundo ubicado en Piura, me interesa plantar frutales. Agradecería mucho alguna recomendación.  
Saludos.
Emilio A. Gonzales

----------


## Edgar S.H

Buen dia Sres. 
Tenemos a disposicion plantones de palto var. "Hass", el vivero cuenta con certificacion Global Gap.y estamos ubicados por el norte en Casma. Ofrecemos soporte tecnico en la instalacion y manejo del cultivo a nuestros clientes. Poseemos una trayectoria en el cultivo de palto de mas de 10 años. Si estan interesados y visitar nuestro Vivero favor de comunicarse: 
949863788/ (99)603*7762 ó al correo: edgarsh07@hotmail.com 
Ing. Edgar

----------


## oel_2021

Estimados:
Podrían brindarnos información de compradores de palta Hass, precios, condiciones de compra?
También tenemos palta Zutano ...
Somos varios pequeños productores en Cañete (Nuevo Imperial y Quilmaná) y nuestras paltas estarán como para cosecha a fines de marzo o antes.
Slds,
Oscar Espinoza

----------

